# considering moving to Paphos



## Barry.peters (Mar 1, 2009)

hey people,

im considering moving out this year or next at the latest, wondered what the work situation was like out in Paphos,
in the UK its hard to find a job, and looking at the apartment and villa prices it seems cheap and a nice place to live.

so is there much work? what are the sort of jobs that are in over abundance?

my background is sales,marketing,retail management and also good at gardening and landscaping, had alot of jobs so very flexible

are there hidden costs i dont see with the villas on long term let websites? some are about 500-650 euros a month, but surely it cant be that easy can it?

i have a friend who works in airport security, apparantly shes on 1500euros a month and has a villa and an apartment, whats the average wage in cyprus? is there a minimum wage like back here? i want to leave the UK and enjoy a new setting but is it really that easy?

any advice, suggestions, and tips i should know would be greatly recieved!

regards,

baz


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Barry, welcome to the forum.

Cyprus, like most other countries is being affected by the financial slow down so there are less jobs now than there were. Many of the jobs are tourism-based and the tourist season is just beginning to warm up. As the tourism industry has been badly hit it is difficult to say how many seasonable jobs would actually be available this year. 

For permanent jobs it would be useful if you spoke Greek but not essential. For Sales, Marketing etc I would say you would find your opportunities limited if you didn't. That being said many expats start their own businesses with mixed results. Some, mainly those who have done a lot of homework and picked their job and area carefully, do well. Others fail and return to England. 

In practice there is no minimum wage in Cyprus, although officially there is one! It is unlikely that you would be able to enforce it here anyway. I'd say €1500 per month is on the high side. Teachers earn less than that for certain. 

You will find people advertising villas for €5-600 per month but that is low. So there may be a reason for the cheap price, maybe location or facilities or maybe it is priced in Cyprus Pounds (still happens even though Cyprus adopted the € over a year ago). On top of this you would be expected to put all bills in your name and pay them. You will also need to budget for private health insurance. There have been heated discussions about bills and the cost of living on this forum so have a look at some of the older threads. Personally I think our bills are much less than the UK but we do find the cost of living significantly higher than a few years ago.

If you want to make lots of money then Cyprus is not the place. Cyprus is about the sociable laid-back life with few expectations so if you are adaptable and willing to take things as they come and have few expectations then you may be very happy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Barry, welcome to the forum.

I agree with everything Babs has said and as paphos is my area I would have to agree with her that 500-600 euros seems very cheap if you are talking about detached villas.
However you could get a 2 bedroom townhouse for that amount.
You ask about jobs that are in over abundance. To be honest I dont think that there is such a thing but if you are wiling to look at anything you should find a job of some sort. However it is unlikely you will find a well paid job.

Reards Veronica


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

I thought I would take this opportunity to introduce myself to the forum. I have been reading through some threads for a few weeks now.

Myself and my husband have been coming over to Cyprus for the past 15 years (I have been COMING across for a bit longer than that) as my parents took the plunge around 18 years ago! We absolutely love the whole concept of living in Cyprus and had decided long ago that we would definitely retire out there when the time came, however, as everyone has been saying, times are getting tough in the UK and we are now seriously considering upping sticks and moving out either later on this year or next year (all depends if my husband manages to get redundancy from his current job earlier than is on the cards!)

Obviously we would stay with my mother in the initial stages (so would not be requiring to pay rent which is a bonus to the ol' cash flow! for which I'm truly grateful!) but as I am in my late 30's and my husband in his early 40's we would still want to work to ensure that we can live a fairly comfortable life, so the advice on here is coming in very handy and I'm glad that this forum is in existence as I'm sure I will find out quite a bit more from people that actually work in Cyprus (my mother is of pension age and really only socialises in circles of similar people that are not working - she has never worked in Cyprus either)

Anyway enough of my ramblings - I would just like to ask Barry if he knows how his friend got her job at the airport?

Keep up the good work on the forum and I'm sure I'll be a regular contributor once I get closer to packing up and deserting the (bitterly) cold home country for a new one of sunshine!!

Thanx for your patience
AnnieG


----------



## jodie clarke (Mar 13, 2009)

Barry.peters said:


> hey people,
> 
> im considering moving out this year or next at the latest, wondered what the work situation was like out in Paphos,
> in the UK its hard to find a job, and looking at the apartment and villa prices it seems cheap and a nice place to live.
> ...


Hi, i think your friend really wants you to move to cy! ive never in two years heard of anyone earning that sort of money. Im a beauty therapist, worked as a senior therapist in a spa full time plus some! and got 800 euros! i was offered a job in a brand new 5 star hotel as spa manager for 550 euros per month!! i dont think so! some kiosk workers are 2.50 per hour, jobs are hard to get if you cant speak cypriot, seasonal jobs in hotels are fine to get but bad money. if you are moving here, come in winter, as if you make it through winter on the money you have cracked it!! good luck, j...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

AnnieG said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Annie,
There have been a few adverts in the Cyprus Mail and the Cyprus weekly for jobs at the new Larnaca Airport, although I haven't seen one for security.


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Annie,
> There have been a few adverts in the Cyprus Mail and the Cyprus weekly for jobs at the new Larnaca Airport, although I haven't seen one for security.


Thank you for this Babs, although I will probably be starting off living in the Paphos side of the island as that is where my mother stays!!

Seems like the Cyprus Mail and the Cyprus Weekly seem to be the best places to look for jobs - I will get my mother to get copies sent over to me, or do they have websites that I can check out from the UK?

Thanx

Annie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

AnnieG said:


> Thank you for this Babs, although I will probably be starting off living in the Paphos side of the island as that is where my mother stays!!
> 
> Seems like the Cyprus Mail and the Cyprus Weekly seem to be the best places to look for jobs - I will get my mother to get copies sent over to me, or do they have websites that I can check out from the UK?
> 
> ...


Annie if you google them you will findt hatboth the Cyprus weekly and the Cyprus have online versions.
In fact if you google Cyprus jobs you will find quite a lot of site. This forum also now has a new jobs section for each country so keep an eye out, you may find something here.


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Annie if you google them you will findt hatboth the Cyprus weekly and the Cyprus have online versions.


That's great Veronica, thanks!! I will check them both out!

We will be across again in May and will be checking out everything we can while there but are aware that it's going to take quite a bit of research and planning to get us over there as soon as possible!! This forum is great and has really opened up my eyes and given me a bit of a wake up call to more things I need to get sorted prior to "the move"!!! (all this even with my mum staying there too!!)

Annie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

AnnieG said:


> That's great Veronica, thanks!! I will check them both out!
> 
> We will be across again in May and will be checking out everything we can while there but are aware that it's going to take quite a bit of research and planning to get us over there as soon as possible!! This forum is great and has really opened up my eyes and given me a bit of a wake up call to more things I need to get sorted prior to "the move"!!! (all this even with my mum staying there too!!)
> 
> Annie


Annie the new jobs section is there to help people who are looking for jobs and those who are looking for staff to get together.
Why not post on there with details of the sort of job you would be looking for.
You can be the one to kick the whole thing off
you might get a job offer as a result.


----------

